# how to post pictures



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

how do i upload pictures of my birds here so i can show them to some people, iaM NEW here, thanks, send it to my private mesage, cant even browse this site, is huge


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is from the FAQ on 'attachments'. The maximum file size for a pic is 100 kb. We cannot put pics into an album, there is a problem we are waiting for Keebali (site owners) to fix.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments

John


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

John_D said:


> This is from the FAQ on 'attachments'. The maximum file size for a pic is 100 kb. We cannot put pics into an album, there is a problem we are waiting for Keebali (site owners) to fix.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments
> 
> John


John, any Idea when it will get fixed??


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

when we are racing flying pigs


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

rackerman said:


> John, any Idea when it will get fixed??


Sorry, no idea whatever. Keebali owns the site and the server on which it runs and only Keebali's tech support can fix the problem - if they ever respond to our requests to do so.

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

atvracinjason said:


> when we are racing flying pigs


One day, maybe ..


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

John_D said:


> Sorry, no idea whatever. Keebali owns the site and the server on which it runs and only Keebali's tech support can fix the problem - if they ever respond to our requests to do so.
> 
> John


John, Can us members all flood him with the request..... Maybe get it done faster....lol


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I did try once in their website through the link to contact them, the info about the site owners were there in another thread or something. What ever, no response to that too, I thought customer care was bad in India only []


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sreeshs said:


> I did try once in their website through the link to contact them, the info about the site owners were there in another thread or something. What ever, no response to that too, I thought customer care was bad in India only []


It ain't that great in the UK either, Sreesh 

Guess anyone can mail [email protected]

..but whether it will have any effect ..... they own several widely different forums

John


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

John_D said:


> It ain't that great in the UK either, Sreesh
> 
> Guess anyone can mail [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks John! Let bug them everyone..........


----------

